# 2005 Ford F-150 Vs. F-250



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Like us all at some point with new TT's, more kids, and of course longer TT's, we look to upscale our TT. I've been looking at Ford for awhile now and crunching numbers and trying to pick the best style outa all the top major 3 companies.
I own Dodge now, i do like the 2500 crew cab, Chevy's looks do nothing for me, but Ford just looks plain tough, and the tow numbers show. 
Whats unreal for me is the Tow Compacities for the F-150 and F-250 are very similar.

*F-150 Supercrew 4x4*
Wheel Base--138.5"
Overall length--223.8"
Cab height--76"
Cargo Box Length--67"
Fuel Cap.--30 gal.
Engine---5.4 L. Triton V-8
Axle Ratio--3.73
*Tow Capacity--9200 lbs.
GCWR---15,000 lbs.*

*F-250 SuperCrew 4x4*
Wheelbase--156.2"
Overall Length--245.6"
Cab Height--80"
Cargo Box Length--82.4"
Fuel Cap.--38 gal.
Engine--5.4 L. Triton V-8
Axle Ratio--3.73
*Tow Capacity--9,000 lbs.
GCWR---16,000*

These numbers are right outa the FORD 2005 RV & Trailer Towing Guide, of course you can get a bigger engine, and a differnt axle ratio to beef up the tow capacitys. But these #'s come pretty stanard options throughout the Ford Lot. So after crunching numbers the F-150 looks like a great choice for me??? Its shorter for easier maneuering at boat landings, Camp sites, etc., lighter--more get-up and go when empty, more room in the garage for more tows, and better showcase of dashboard options. Well looks like i'll be a Ford man soon, if noone talks me outa it!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The biggest issue between the two (as equipped) is wheelbase. The longer wheel base of the long box means there will much less sway issues no matter what you tow.

I like my 1500 and so far have had no sway and with the 21rs you have you would not worry much about sway anyway with either truck you pick.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As Andy said with your current rig both will do fine. The longer wheelbase does give you more options though. I think the F150 would probably do the trick, I think I'd only look at the F250 is I was going with a larger engine and wanting to tow more.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Kind of makes you wonder what the role of the F-250 is these days. It used to be a big step up. Between the F-150 and the F-350, almost all the options are covered. Why go to the F-250 any more?

I admit, I'm not up on all the subtleties.

BBB


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

B-RAD

This highlights what the F250 can do over the F150. If the 2 trucks have the same engine you would almost expect the same towing capacity. But once you go to the 6.0L PSD, you gain a lot more.

PSD with the better mileage is probably going to be worth the investment as gas prices continue to rise









I had a 2002 F150 and decided to upgrade for the F250, mainly to get more power out of it, and with the Colorado mtns, the F150 would have struggled something fierce. The 250 gives me the extra power, and I keep the 4 doors to keep the family happy. Plus the Diesel engine will outlast any gas engine!!









F250 Specs

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to past the image, so you'll have to go to the link









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Two things....

One - why are you getting a 4 x 4 instead of a 4 x 2... 4 x 4 typically have less tow capability then 4 x 2 (albeit only a few hundred pounds less)

Two - why the heck are you getting a Ford when a Chevy is obviously a much better choice ??? -- LOL

All kidding aside -- have you looked at the Ford F-150 4 x 2 with a 4.11 rear end -- seems like one really good truck ... thats the one I was looking at before Chevy through 11,000 in rebates at me ... suddenly -- I'm a Chevy man for the first time in my life ...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't look at just the towing capability or GCWR. You also need to look at the GVWR of the pickup. You need to consider the weight of all pax, full fuel, toys, hitch weight, trailer hitch weight, and everything else that the pickup will be carrying. When you look at everything togeather, the results might surprise you.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

My F-150 (see specs below in sig.) pulls the 21RS with no problems. Plenty of power on roads all over Calif.

Walter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

B-RAD said:


> trying to pick the best style outa all the top major 3 companies.
> [snapback]27339[/snapback]​


I see your problem already!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/

That's what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Although mine is not a Ford, I came across some similarities.

The 1500 Ram had a tow rating of only about 250 lbs. less than the 2500, until you upped the rear end diff. from the 3:93 to the 4:10. The tow rating jumped almost 2000 lbs. Can you get into a different rear differential?


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We had a ford F150 with our other 5th wheel it was a K Z ultra lite when we bought the 28FRLS the f150 was not big enough. The F250 is a lot more beefer all the way around. Ken


----------

